# Insert FSC by ESYS encountered a problem!



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nison said:


> mine was retroffited by bimmer-tech, and it was cancelled by the dealer.


Ugh! So what did Bimmer-Tech advise afterwards? Did they repair the cancelled FSC Code?


----------



## Nison (Jul 21, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Ugh! So what did Bimmer-Tech advise afterwards? Did they repair the cancelled FSC Code?


yes, with a fee


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nison said:


> yes, with a fee


Did he happen to mention why this happened, and if it would happen again and again, every time your car is dealer programmed?


----------



## Nison (Jul 21, 2012)

Yes, they warn me while they program it for the first time. It'll happen everytime I update the I level


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nison said:


> Yes, they warn me while they program it for the first time. It'll happen everytime I update the I level


What Production Date is in your VO?


----------



## Nison (Jul 21, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> what production date is in your vo?


1211


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Nison said:


> 1211


:bawling:


----------



## songhu168 (Aug 27, 2015)

***20320;***30693;***36947;***24590;***20040;***21435;***28165;***38500;nbt***30340;fsc***35777;***20070;***21527;***65311;***26041;***20415;***23548;***20837;***21035;***30340;***35777;***20070;***65292;***35874;***35874;


----------

